# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  القول الفصل في إثبات عدم جواز تعريف ( غير ) بـ( أل )

## حامد الأنصاري

القول الفصل في عدم جواز تعريف ( غير ) بـ( أل )

بسم الله ، والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أما بعد فإن الناظر في كلام الكُتَّابَ المعاصرين وبعض المتأخرين يجد أنهم يُدْخِلُون اللام على كلمة ( غير ) كثيراً مع مخالفة ذلك لكلام الله عزوجل ، وكلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكلام العرب المنثور والمنظوم ؛ ولتحرير رجحان ذلك من عدمه  لابد من ذكر مقدمتين وبيان خلاف العلماء في إدخال ( أل )  على ( غير )



   المقدمة الأولى : مذاهب العلماء فـي جواز تعريف (غير) 



      للعلماء مذهبان  في ذلك :



      الْمذهب الأول : أن  (غير ) لا تتعــرف مطلقـاً ، قـال ابن السراج في كتابه الأصول فـي النحو: (( واعـلم أن مـــن الأسْماء مضافـات إلى مــعـارف ، ولكنها لا تتعـرف بها لأنهـا لا تَخـص شيئا بعينه ، فمن ذلك : ( مثلك ، وشبهك ، وغيرك ) تقول : ( مررت برجلٍ مثلِك ، وبرجلٍ شبهِك ، وبرجلٍ غيرِك ) ، فلو لَم يكنَّ نكـرات مـا وصف بهن نكرة ، وإنَّما نكَّرهنَّ معـانيهن ، ألا ترى أنّك إذا قـلت : ( مثلك ) جـاز أن يكـون مثلك فـي طولك ، أو لونك ، أو فـي علمك ، ولن يُحاط بالأشياء التي يكون بها الشيء مثل الشيء ؛ لكثرتها ، وكذلك ( شبهك ) ، وأما ( غـــيرك ) فصار نكــــرة ؛ لأنَّ كل شيء مثل الشيء عداك فهـو ( غيرك ) . )) ([1]).

      ومِـن أدلة بقاء (غير ) على التنكير وإن أُضيفت إلى الْمعارف كثرة وجـوه الْـمغايرة ، ودخـول ( رُبّ ) عليها ، ومَجيئها نعــــتاً لنكراتٍ ، ففـي قول الله تبارك وتعالى : { قَالَ لَئِنِ اتَّخَذْتَ إِلَهاً غَيْرِي لَأَجْعَلَنَّكَ مِنَ الْمَسْجُونِينَ  } [الشعراء : 29] أضيفت (غير ) إلى الضمير مع وقوعها نعتاً لكلمة (إِلَهاً) النكرة . 

    ويعضد هذا قول سيبويه في الكتاب : (( و( غير )  …  ليس باسم متمكن ، ألا ترى أنـّها لا تكـــون إلا نكـــرةً ولا تْجـمع ولا تدخلها الألف واللام . ))([2]) .



      الْمذهب الثاني : أنّ (غير ) تتعرف إذا وقعت بـين ضدين ، وهـذا الْمذهب قـال به جـمــع من علماء النحو والتفسير والقراءات واللغة والحديث ([3]).



      ومن أمثلة ذلك وقوع كـلــمة ( غير ) بين الْمُنعَم عليهم ، والْمغضوب عليهم فتعينت الْمغــايرة فـي قــول الله سبحانه وتعــالى :{صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ }[الفاتحة : 7]

      فـ(غَيرِ) في الآية لَمَّا وقعت بين ضدين تعينت أوجــــــه الْمغايرة فصح وقوعها نَعْتاً لكلمة ( الذين ) الْمعرفة  .



  المقدمة الثانية : الخلاف فـي جواز قطع (غير ) عن الإضافة



      لا شك أنّ التزام العلماء بذكر  كلمة (غير ) في باب الإضافة دليل على لزومها للإضافة ، ولا خلاف بينهم في ذلك ، وأسلوب القرآن الكريم والعرب يُعضِّـدُ ذلك ، ولكن الخـلاف بينهم فـي جـواز قطعها عـن الإضافة لفظاً ومعنىً ، ولَهم فـي ذلك مذهبان : 



      الْمذهب الأول : أن كلمة (غير ) ملازمة للإضافـة مطلقاً ، وهـو مذهب جـمهور العلمـاء ؛ لأنّ الإضافـة هـي الأصل ، ومـا خالفـها يعد عـارضاً ، قال مكي في مشكل إعراب القرآن : (( ( غير ) اسم مبهم إلا أنه أُعْرِبَ للزومه الإضافة . )) ([4]) ، وهذا الْحكم ثابت لبقية أخواتها ؛ لعدمِ مَجيئها في نصٍ صحيح مُحتجٍ به غير مضافة بهذا المعنى ، سواء كانت الإضافة لفظية أو معنوية ، بدليل قول ابن يعيش في شرح المفصل في حديثه عن الأسْماء المتوغلة في الإبهام : (( فهذه الأسْماء كلها تلزم الإضافة ولا تفارقها ، وإذا أفـردت كان مـعناها على الإضـافـة ؛ ولذلك لا يَحسن دخـول الألف واللام عليها فلا يقـال : ( الْمثل ، ولا الشبه … ) ؛ لأنَّ ذلك كالْـجمع بين الألف واللام ومعنى الإضافة مـن جهـة تضمنها مـعنى الإضافـة فيها كالْـملفوظ بها ، وذلك مـن قِبل أنَّ ( مثلا ) يقتضي مُمَـاثِلاً وشبهاً يقتضي مشبهـا به ، وكذلك سائرهمـا من نـحو : ( قيد ) …)) ([5])، وإلى هذا أشار ابن مالك فقال : 

قَبلُ كَغَيرُ بَعدُ حَسبُ أوَّلُ       وَدُونُ والجِهَاتُ أيضاً وَعَلُ ([6])

      فابن مالك قاس ( غير ، وحسب ) على ( قبل ، وبعد ، والْجهات الست ) التي لا تنفك عن الإضافة معنىً ، كما هو معلوم في باب الإضافة ـ فثبت بذلك عدم صحة قطع ( غير ) وأخواتها عن الإضافة . 



      المذهب الثاني : أن كلمة (غير ) يَجوز قطعها عن الإضافة ، وهذا ما يُفهَمُ من قول الفخر الرازي : (( إذا قلت : ( غير زيد ) صار في غاية الإبهام فإنه يتناول أموراً لا حصر لها ، وأما إذا قطعته عن الإضافة ربما تقول : ( الغير والمغايرة ) من باب واحد ، وكذلك التغير فتجعل الغير كأسْماء الأجناس . )) ([7]).



      والراجح ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ أن كلمة (غير ) لا تُقطع عن الإضافة إذا كانت بالْمعنى الذي تقدم تقريره إلا بدليل سَماعي يُخرِجُها عن قياسها ، وهو الإضافة ، وما ورد منها في القرآن الكريم يُؤيد ذلك ، كما يؤيده حصر النحاة هذه النكرات مع ( قبل ، وبعد ) .

      أمّا قول علماء اللغة : (الغَيْر) فلم يُطَّلَع على دليل مسموع من كلام العرب يُعضّد ذلك إذا كانت هذه الكلمة تدل على معنى الْمغايرة .



      ـ الْــــخــلاف فـي تَجـــــويــز دخــــول ( أل ) على كلمة ( غير )



      اختلف العلماء في جواز دخول ( أل ) على كلمة (غير )، بناء على اختلافهم في جواز قطعها عن الإضافة ، فمَن مَنَع قطعها عن الإضافة منع دخول ( أل ) عليها ، ومَنْ أجاز قطعها عن الإضافة لفظاً ومعْنىً أجاز إدخال ( أل ) عليها ، إذا علم هذا بان أن الخلاف بينهم منحصر في مذهبين :



      الْمذهب الأول : الْمنع ، وهو مذهب جـمع مِـن علماء اللغة ، والنحو ، والتفسير ([8]) ، وهو ما صرّح به سيبويه فقال : (( و( غير )  …  ليس باسم متمكن ألا ترى أنها لا تكون إلا نكرة ، ولا تُجمع ولا تدخلها الألف واللام ، وكذلك ( حَسْبك ) . )) ([9]).  



      ولعل منع دخـــــــول ( أل ) على كلمـــة ( غــــير ) ينطبق على شبيهاتها من النكـــــرات الْمتوغلــــة فـي الإبهــــــام ؛ بدليل قــــول سيبويه ـ هنا ـ : ( وكذلك ( حَسْبك ) . ) ، وقول ابن يعيش في كتابه شرح المفصل : (( فهذه الأسْمــــاء كــلها تلزم الإضافـــة ولا تفـــارقهــا ، وإذا أفــردت كــان معناها على الإضافــــــة ؛ ولذلك لا يـحسن دخــول الألــف واللام عليها فلا يقال : ( المثل ، ولا الشبه ) …)) ([10])، وقـــول الصبان في حاشيته على شرح الأشموني : (( ينبغي أن هذه الكلـمات كما لا تتعرف بالإضافة إلا فـيما استثنى لا تتعرف بـ( أل ) ـ أيضاً ـ ؛ لأن الـمانعَ من تعريفها بالإضافة مانع من تعريفها بـ( أل ) . ))  ([11]) .



      الْمذهب الثاني : جـواز دخـول ( أل ) على ( غير ) ، وقـد صرَّح به الفخـر الـرازي فِـي التفسـير الـــكبير فقـال : (( إذا قلت : ( غير زيد ) صـار في غـاية الإيهام فـإنه يتناول أمـوراً لا حصـر لـها ، وأمـَّا إذا قـــــطـعته عـن الإضـافة ربّما تقـول : ( الغـير ، والْمغايرة ) مـِن باب واحد  ، وكذلك التغير فتجعل الغير كأسْماء الأجناس )) ([12]). 



            الراجـح ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ منع دخـول ( أل ) على ( غير ) وشبيهاتها مـن النكرات ؛ لعدة أوجه : 



      الوجه الأول:عـدم مـجيء ذلك فـي نص مسموع صحيح مُحتج به .



      الوجه الثاني :  ملازمة كلمة (غير ) للإضافة لفظاً أو معنىً ـ كما عُلِمَ ـ وهذا يَمنع قــطعــاً دخـول ( أل ) عليها ؛ لأن الإضافــة لا تَجتمع مــع ( أل ) التعريف ، ثم إنه حتى وإن سُلِّـمَ بِجـواز ذلك فذلك مشروط بكـونها مضافـة إضافـة لـفظية لا تستفيد تعريفاً ولا تخصيصاً .

      قال سيبويه : (( واعلم أنَّه ليس في العربية مضافٌ يَدخل عليه الألفُ واللام غيرُ الْمضاف إلى الْمعرفة فـي هـذا الباب وذلك قولك : ( هذا الحَسَنُ الوجهِ ) أدخلوا الألفَ واللام على ( حسنِ الوجهِ ) ؛ لأنه مضافٌ إلى معـرفة لا يكون بها معـرفةً أبداً فاحتاجَ إلى ذلك حيث مُنعَ ما يكـون في مثله ألبتَّةَ ولا يُجـاوَزُ به معنى التنوين . )) ([13]) .

      الوجـه الثالث : أنّ مـا يستدل به بعضهم عـلى جـواز دخـول ( أل ) عـلى كلمة (غــير ) لا يرتفــع إلى مـرتبة الــدليل الـراجـــح ؛ إما لكـونـه دليلاً لا ينهـض لذلك ، أو لكونه مُختلفاً فيه .



      ـ أدلة مُجِيزِي دخول ( أل ) على ( غير ) وأخواتها 



      قد يقـول قـــائل : هناك أدلــة يَجـوز الاستدلال بها على جـواز دخـول ( أل ) على كلمة (غير )، وسأتناول هـذه الأدلـة واحـداً تِلْـوَ الآخـر مبيناً ما لَها ، وما عليها .



      الدليل الأول :  جواز نيابة ( أل ) عن الْمضاف إليه 



      وهذا الدليل ليس بِمُسَلَّمٍ على إطلاقه ؛ لثلاثة أسباب : 



      السبب الأول : خلاف العلماء في جواز ذلك .

      فالعلماء مختلفون في جواز نيابة ( أل ) عن المضاف إليه ، قال الفراء في كتابه معاني القـرآن عقب قـول الله تبارك وتعالى : {جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ مُّفَتَّحَةً لَّهُمُ الْأَبْوَابُ }[ص : 50]: (( تُرفَعُ ( الأبواب ) ؛ لأنّ الْمعنى : مفتحة لهم أبوابها ، والــعرب تَجعل الألـف واللام خَلَفــاً من الإضافـــة فيقولـــون : مررت على رجـــلٍ حسنةٍ الــعينُ قبيحٍ الأنفُ ، والْمعنى : حسنةٍ عــينُه قبيحٍ أنفُه ..))([14])  ، وقد نقل أبوحيان في البحر المحيط ([15]) جوازه عن عامة الكوفيين ، ومنعه عن البصريين ، وقال به من البغـداديين الزمـخشري فـي الكشــاف فإنّه قـال عقب قول الله سبحانه وتعالى : {َإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى }[النازعات : 41]: (( والْمعـنى : فإنَّّ الْــجحيم مـــأواه كما تقول للرجل : ( غض الطَّـرْفَ تريد طـرفك ) . ))(4).



      وما دامت المسألة خـلافية فلا تصح أن تكـــون نصّاً فـي جــواز نيابة ( أل) عن المضاف إلى ( غير ) وأمثالها مع وجـود الفارق بينها وبين ما مُثِّل به فهذه ملازمة للإضافة ، وتلك غير ملازمة لَها .



     السبب الثاني : خلاف مُجيزي نيابة ( أل ) عن المضاف إليه في ماهيته .



      فالكوفيون أجازوا نيابة ( أل ) عن المضاف إليه الواقع ضميراً غائباً  فحسب ، ولهذا قال ابن هشام الأنصاري : (( والمعروف من كلامهم إنما هو التمثيل بضمير الغائب )) ([16])، بينما أجـاز الـزمَـخشري أن يكون المضـاف إليه اسْمـاً ظـاهراً فقـد قـال عقـب قـوله تبارك وتعـالى : {وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلاَئِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاء هَـؤُلاء إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }[البقرة : 31] : (( أي : أسْماء الْمسميات فحذف الْمضاف إليه ؛ لكونه معلوما مدلولاََ عليه بذكـر الأسْماء ؛ لأنّ الاسم لا بد له مِـن مسمى ، وعوض منه اللام )) ([17]).

     إذا عُلم هذا بان عدم صحة القول بجواز دخول ( أل ) على ( غير ) ـ مطلقاً ـ اعتماداً على هذا القول ؛ لاختلاف مُجِيزِي نيابة ( أل ) عن الْمضاف إليه في صحة تلك النيابة .



      السبب الثالث : خــلاف العلماء في ماهية ( أل ) النائبة عن المضاف إليه   

      اختلف العلماء فــي ماهية ( أل ) النائبة عن الْمضاف إليه على قولــــين ، فــالـــزمـخشري يرى أنها للتعـريف ([18])، بينما يرى ملك النحـاة ([19]) أنها للمعاقبة جـاء فـي كتاب تهذيب الأسْماء واللغات نقلا عنه : (( قال : وعندي أنه تدخل اللام على ( غير ، وكل ، وبعض ) فيقال : ( فعل الغير ذلك ، والكل خير من البعض ) ، وهذا ؛ لأن الألف واللام هنا ليستا للتعريف ولكنها المعاقبة للإضافة )) ([20]).



      وعلى هذا فخلاف العلماء في ماهية ( أل ) النائبة عن المضاف إليه يُضعِف القول بإفادة ( أل ) التي أُدخِلت على ( غير ) معنى التعريف . 



      السبب الرابع : أنّ كلَّ ما مثل به العلماء في هذه المسالة إنما هو من باب الأسْماء التي لا تلازم الإضافـة ، وعلى هـذا فلا يَجـوز قياس ( غير ) وأمثالها على ما مثّل به العلماء فـي هذه الْمسالة .



      إذا عُلِم هـذا بان أنَّ الْخلاف الْمتشعب في مسائل نيابة ( أل ) عن المضاف إليه يدل على عـدم قوة القول بِجواز دخول ( أل ) على ( غير) وأمثالها اعتماداً على هذه الْمسألة ، ويشهد لذلك ـ أيضاً ـ عدم الاطلاع عـلى شاهد في كتب الزمخشري التي اطلعت عليها دخلت فيه ( أل ) على ( غـير) مــع تقَـدُّم تَجـويزه لنيابـة ( أل ) عــن الـْمضاف إليه مـطلقاً فــدل ذلك على أنَّ تَجـويزَه عـامٌ فـي الأسْماء التي لَم تُلازم الإضافـة ، أما الأسْماء الْملازمة للإضافة لفظاً أو معنى فيمنعها لــزوم الإضافة من دخول ( أل ) عليها .



      الدليل الثاني : حـمل ( غير ) على الضد 



      وهـــذا الدليل استدل به النَّوَوِّي فـي كتابه تهذيب الأسْماء واللغات علـــــى جواز دخــول ( أل ) على ( غير) فقال : (( ثم إِنّ الغير يحمل على الضد ، والكل يحمل على الجملة ، والبعض يـحمل على الجزء فصلح دخول الألف واللام ـ أيضا ـ من هذا الوجه ، والله تعالى أعلم  . )) ([21]).



      فهـــو ـ هنا ـ أجـــاز دخــول ( أل ) على ( غير) بِحملها على مــرادفها ( الضد ) ، وهـذا ليس بِمُسَلَّمٍ على إطلاقه ؛ لأنَّ ( غير) وإن كانت تدل على معنى من معـــاني ( الضد ) فهي تدل على ضدية خاصة تتمثل فـي معــايرة مِـــن عـــدة أوجـــه للاسم الذي قبلها ، وهــذا ما لا تدل عليه كلمة ( الضد ) ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ .



      الدليل الثالث : الاستناد إلى قول العلماء



     عُلِمَ أنّ بعض العلماء منع دخول ( أل ) على ( غير) ، ولكن بعضهم وإن منع ذلك لَم يلتزم بذلك ، وبعضهم أجاز ذلك إما بفعله ، وإما بقوله اعتماداً على مَجموع الأدلة السابقة ، أو على واحدٍ منها .

      فالناظر في مصنفات العلماء في مـختلـف فنون العـلــم يَجد أنهم أدخلوا( أل ) على ( غير) ، إلا أنه قليل عند علماء اللغة ، كثير عند غيرهم ، فمثال مَجيئه في معاجم اللغة ما جاء في الصحاح : (( الوَسيلَةُ : ما يتقرَّب به إلى الغير )) ([22]) ، ومثال مَجيئه في كتب الفقه ما جـاء فـي مواهب الجليل : (( تعيّن ذلك الغير لأجله )) ([23])، ومثال مَجيئه فـي كتب التفسير ما جاء في تفسير ابن كثير : (( كأكل مال الغير للمضطر )) ([24])

، ومثال مَجيئه فـي كتب أصول الفقه ما جاء في الْمعتمد : (( حكاية عن الغير )) ([25]).

      وما تقدّم إيراده إنّما هو من باب ضرب المثال لا الْحصر ، وإلا فالأمثلة أكثر مِن أن تُحْصَى ، وهنا مسألة مفادها هل يجوز الاستشهاد بكلام العلماء في اللغة أم لا ؟ 

     وللجواب عن ذلك يُقال ظاهر قول السيوطي : (( أجمعوا على أنه لا يحتج بكلام الْمُولِّدين والْمُحْدِثِين في اللغة والعربية . )) ([26])  يُفهم منه الإجْـماع على عدم الاحتجاج بكلام المولدين ، كما يُفهَم منه دخول العلماء في ذلك ؛ لكونهم في عصور الْمولدين ، لكن فـي الكشاف ما يقتضي جـواز الاستشهاد بكلامهم في اللغة ، قـال الزمَـخـشري : (( وجــاء فِي شعـر حَبِيب بن أَوْس ([27])... وهـو وإن كــان مُحـدثاً لا يُستشهد بشعره فـي اللغة فهــو من علمــاء الــعربية فاجعل ما يقــولــه بِمنزلة مـــا يرويه ، ألا ترى إلى قول العلماء الدليل عليه بيت الْحماسة فيقتنعون بذلك ؛ لوثوقهم بروايته وإتقانه . )) ([28]).

      قول الزمخشري ـ هذا ـ جعله بعضهم دليلاً على جواز الاستشهاد بكلام العلماء وإن كان مخالفاً لقواعد العربية ، والراجح ـ والله أعلم ـ عدم قوة ذلك ؛ لأنّ فـي قــول الزمـخشري : ( فاجعل ما يقوله ِبمنزلة ما يرويه ) ما يدل على أنَّ ما يقوله العالِم الأصل فيه أن يكون موافقاً لما يرويه من اللغة ، فإذا خالف قولُه روايتَه بطُل الاحتجاج به كما يبطُل الاحتجاج بفعله إن كان مُخالفـــاً لعِلمه ،فالاحتجاج بقول الــعــالم مقبولٌ ما دام موافقاً لما يرويه من اللغة .



      ولو سُلِّمَ أنّ الزمخشري يرى صحة الاستشهاد بكلام العلماء فإنّ المحققين من العلماء ردوا ذلك ، ومن ذلك قـول البغدادي في خزانة الأدب : (( واعْتُرِضَ عليه بأن قبول الرواية مبني على الضبط والـوثوق ، واعتبار القـول مبني على معرفة أوضاع اللغـة العربية ، والإحاطة بقوانينها ، ومِن الْبَيِّنِ أنَّ إتقان الرواية لا يستلزم إتقان الدراية . )) ([29]) .



      ثُمّ إنّ الزمخشري لو كان مُجِيزاً للاستشهاد بكلام العلماء وإن كان مخالفاً للمنقول عن العرب لشُوهِدَ ذلك فـي كتبه ، وخـاصة فـي هذه الْمسألة فقد سبقه جـمعٌ مِـن العلماء بإدخـال ( أل ) على ( غير) وأشباهها ، لكنه ما تبعهم في ذلك ، وقدتتبعَّت بعض كتبه الْمطبوعـة فـي اللغة ، والنحو ، والتفسير ، ومـا وجَدَت فيها شاهـدٌ يدل على إدخـاله ( أل ) على ( غير) فدلّ ذلك على عـدم جـواز الاستشهاد بقولـه على الاستشهاد بكـلام العلمـاء الْمخالـف لقواعد العربية .

       كما يشهد لذلك رد الشِّهَـاب الْخَفَـاجِي ([30]) لدليل من استدل بفعـل العلماء في إدخال ( أل ) على ( غير) فقـال : (( إذا لم يكن دخول اللام عليه ([31]) مرضياً للأدباء ، وهم علماء العربية ، ومنهم علماء اللغة كيف يتأتى استشهاده به ؟ )) ([32]).  



      وعـــدّ الْحريريُّ إدخـالَ ( أل ) على ( غير) مِـن أوهام الْخواص ([33])، ولا شكّ أنّ مراده بالخواص في كتابه العلماء ؛ لأن مراده تنبيه العلماء إلى بعض الأخطاء اللغوية التي يقعون فيها ، وقـد ألف العلماء كثيراً مـن الكتب التي تصحح أخطاء العلماء الأسلوبية واللغوية منها : كتاب درة الغواص فـي أوهام الخواص ، وكتاب تصحيح التصحيف وتحرير التحريف ، وكتاب غلط الفقهاء ، وكتاب غلط المحدثين ، وغيرها ، ولا شكّ أنّ هذه الكتب لا تعد انتقاصاً مِـن حـقِّ العلماء ، بل هـي من باب بيان الصحيح من الْخطأ ، ثُم إنّ هذه الكتب هي من باب حفظ لغة القـــرآن الكـريم التي وعـد الله بِحفظه ، قـال الله جل وعلا : {إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ }[الحجر : 9] ، ولا ريْبَ أنّ مِـن حفـظ القرآن الـكريم حِفـظَ لغتِه التي نزل بها مِـن كـل لَحْنٍ وتَحريف ، وقـد يسّر الله  جل وعلا لذلك جهابذةً قاموا بذلك خير قيام ، ولا يَجوز مسايرة اللهجـات فيما لَحَنَتْ فيه باسم التطور ؛ لأنّ هـذا مِـن الإعانة على إفشاء اللحن فـي لغة القرآن الكريم .

      يُعلـمُ مِما تقـدّم أن الْأَوْلَى عـدم إدخـالِ ( أل ) على ( غير) وأشباهها ؛ لأنّ أدلة مُجيزي ذلك إمّا مُتوهّمَـة ، أو مرجــوحـة ، أو مُختَلَفٌ فيها ، والسلامـة الالتزام بِمــا ورد عن الــعـــرب فـي ذلك ، وما سُمّيَ هـذا العلم بـ( النحو ) إلا لكون الْمراد منه قصد سَمْتِ العرب في طريقة كلامهم ، ومن ذلك هذه المسألة ، ثُم إنّ في إجازة ذلك تعارضاً للقياس مع السماع ، والقاعدة عند العلماء أنه متى تعارضا قُدَّم السماع على القياس ، قال ابن جني في الخصائص : (( بابٌ في تعارض السماع والقياس إذا تعارضا نطقت بالمسموع على ما جاء عليه ولم تقسه في غيره  )) ([34])؛ لأنّ المسموع أقوى حجة ؛ لنقله عن أصحاب اللغة ؛ ولكون القياس يرِد فيه الوهم ، والشك ، والاختلاف بين العلماء ، وزد على ذلك كونه في بعض المسائل قياساً مع الفارق ، فأنت ترى أنّ النكرات المتوغلة في الإبهام ملازمة للإضافة لفظاً أو معنىً ، ومِنْ ثَمّ فقياسها على نكــرات غير متوغلة فـي الشيوع ، وليست ملازمـة للإضافـة إنَّما هــو من باب التكــلف ؛ لِمخالفتها لَها معنىً واستعمالاً . 

      ثُمّ إنَّ القاعدة عند العلمـاء أنّ المجمـع عليه أولى من المختلف فيه ، قال السيوطي في الاقتراح في علم أصول النحو: (( إذا تعارض مجمعٌ عليه ومختلَفٌ فيه ، فالْأَوّل أوْلى . )) ([35])، وهذا ينطبق على الخلاف ـ هنا ـ  ؛ لأنّ من الْمجمع عليه أن الأصل عدم دخول اللام على (غير) وأمثالها ؛ لأنها مِما لزم الإضافة ، وعدم سماع نص مُحتجٍ به عن العرب يخالف ذلك يُؤيدُ ذلك ، بينما دخول ( أل ) عليها مختَلفٌ فيه ، وعلى ما نصت عليه هذه القاعـدة فالأوْلَى تقديم الْمجمَعِ عليه ، وهـو امتناع ( أل ) من دخول هذه النكرات . 



      كما أنّ مـِن قـواعد العلماء أنّ (( مَن تَمَسَّك بالأصل خرج عن عهدة المطالبة بالدليل ، ومَن عَدَلَ عن الأصل افتقر إلى إقامة الدليل ؛ لعدوله عن الأصل ، واستصحاب الْحال أحد الأدلة الْمعتبرة . )) ([36])، فـ( غير ) وأمثالها الأصل فيها لزوم الإضافة لفظاً أو معنىً ، ومَن ادعى مفارقتها لِهذا الأصل فليأتِ بدليلٍ عن العرب الْمحتج بكلامهـم ، وإلا وجب عليه التمسك بلزومها للإضافـة ، وامتنع من إدخال ( أل ) عليها .




حــرره التلميذ : حامد الأنصاري 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

([1])ـ الأصول في النحو :1/153.

([2])ـ الكتاب :3/479 .

([3])ـ كالفراء في معاني القرآن :1/7 ، والطبري في جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن  :1/77 ، ومكي في مشكل إعراب القرآن :1/72 ، والزمخشري في المفصل :117، وابن عطية في المحرر الوجيز :1/76 ، والعكبري في المتبع في شرح اللمع :2/403 ، وإمـلاء ما من به الرحمن من وجوه الإعراب والقراءات :1/8 ، وابن يعيش في شــرح المفصـل :1/502 ، والقرطبي في الجـامع لأحكـام القـرآن :1/151، وابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد :2/263 ، والعيني في عمدة القاري :1/306 ، والشهاب الخفاجي في حاشيته على تفسير البيضاوي :1/212 ، والآلوسي في روح المعاني :1/94 .

([4])ـ مشكل إعراب القرآن :1/72 .

([5])ـ شرح المفصل :1/508 .

([6])ـ ألفية ابن مالك :51 .

([7])ـ التفسير الكبير :28/222 .

([8])ـ كسيبويه في الكتاب :3/479 ، والحريري في درة الغواص في أوهام الخواص :51 ، وابن يعيش فـي شرح المفصل :1/508 ، وأبي حيان في البحر المحيط :1/28 ، والفيومي فـي المصباح المنير :2/458 ، وابن عادل الْحنبلي فـي أحد قوليه فـي اللباب فـي علوم الكتاب :1/221 ، والخضري في حاشيته على شرح ابن عقيل :1/52 .

([9])ـ الكتاب :3/479 .

([10])ـ شرح المفصل :1/508 .

([11]) ـ حاشية الصبان :2/244 .

([12])ـ التفسير الـكبير :28/222 ، وبِمثلـه قـال ابن عـادل فـي أحـد قـوليه فـي اللباب فـي عـلوم الكتاب :1/221 .

([13]) ـ الكتاب :1/199 ـ 200 .

([14]) ـ معاني القرآن للفراء :2/408 .

([15])ـ ينظر : البحر المحيط :1/113.

(4) ـ الكشاف :4/698 . 

([16])ـ مغني اللبيب :1/78 .

([17]) ـ الكشاف :1/154 ـ 155.

([18]) ـ ينظر : الكشاف :4/698 .

([19])ـ هو أبونزار الحسن بن صافي الملقب بملك النحاة ( 489 هـ ـ 568 هـ ) ، من شيوخه : عبدالقاهر الجرجاني ، له : الحـاوي في النحو ، والمقتصد في التصريف . ينظر : معجم الأدباء :2/493 ، وبغية الوعاة :1/504 .

([20]) ـ تهـذيب الأسْمـاء واللغـات للنووي :3/246.

([21]) ـ تهـذيب الأسْمـاء واللغـات :3/246.

([22])  ـ الصحاح :3/246 .

([23])ـ مواهب الجليل :2/291 .

([24])ـ تفسير القرآن العظيم :1/455 .

([25])ـ المعتمد :2/79 .

([26])ـ الاقتراح في علم أصول النحو:70.

([27])ـ هو أَبوتَمّام حبيب بن أوس بن الحارث الطائي ( 188هـ  ـ 231 هـ ) ، أحد أمراء البيان ، في شعره قوة وجزالة ، واختلف في التفضيل بينه وبين المتنبي والبحتري . ينظر : الأغاني :16/414 ، ونزهة الألباء :109 .

([28])ـ الكشاف :1/119.

([29]) ـ خزانة الأدب :1/4 .

([30])ـ هو شهاب الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن عمر الخفاجي المصري الحنفي ( 979 هـ ـ 1069 هـ ) ، من تلاميذه : البغدادي صاحب خزانة الأدب ، من تصانيفه : عناية القاضي وكفاية الراضي ، وشرح درة الغواص في أوهام الخواص . ينظر : كشف الظنون :1/699 ، وهدية العارفين :1/160.

([31]) ـ الضمير عائد على ( غير ) .

([32])ـ حاشية الشهاب :1/217 .

([33])ـ ينظر : درة الغواص في أوهام الخواص :51 .

([34])ـ الخصائص :1/117 .

([35])ـ الاقتراح في علم أصول النحو :194.

([36])ـ الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف :1/300 .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيك ..
بحث مميز .

----------


## آل عامر

بورك لك وفيك وجزيت خيرا على هذه البحث الماتعة !!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك، ولي بعض الملاحظات اليسيرة التي لا تنقص من قيمة هذا المبحث القيم

أولا:
استند البحث استنادا أساسيا إلى عدم ورود ذلك في كلام العرب المحتج بهم
فإذا وجد مثل ذلك في كلام العرب فأظن أن وجهة نظر الكاتب ستتغير

ثانيا:
استند البحث أيضا إلى قاعدة ( الأولى كذا وكذا )، ومعلوم أن قاعدة الأولى هذه لا يصح استعمالها في الجزم والقطع بأن هذا هو ( القول الفصل في إثبات عدم جواز ... إلخ )؛ لأن غايته أن يكون القول الآخر خلاف الأولى، والفرق واضح بين ( خلاف الأولى ) و( ما لا يجوز قطعا )

ثالثا:
اعتمد الباحث أيضا على عدم جواز الجمع بين ( أل ) و( الإضافة )، وهذا صحيح، ولكنه مخصوص بألا تكون ( أل ) زائدة، فإذا قدر أن العلماء المجيزين لدخول ( أل ) على ( غير ) يجعلونها زائدة، فحينئذ يسقط هذا الدليل.

كتبت هذا على عجل، وقد كنت كتبت مسودات قديمة عن هذه المسألة، فسأعاود النظر فيها ثم أرجع إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أما بعد فيا أبامالك العوضي شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على الملاحظات التي أبديتها على ما كتبته عن امتناع إدخال ( أل ) على كلمة ( غير ) وسأجيب على ما أوردته من إشكالات على عجل ، وسيأتي المزيد فيما بعد إن يسر الله ذلك 
فأما الإشكال الأول فيرد عليه أنك لم تُورِد شاهدا صحيحا من عصور الاستشهاد المعلومة عند المحققين يدل على دخول ( أل ) على كلمة ( غير ) وإلى أن تورده فأنا على رأيي .
وأما الإشكال الثاني فيرد عليه أن قاعدة ( الأولى كذا وكذا ) إنما ذكرتها تأدبا مع العلماء الذين أدخلوا ( أل ) على كلمة ( غير ) وإلا فإنه من المعلوم أن اللغة سماعية والأصل فيها الاتباع لا الابتداع إلا بدليل صحيح عن العرب المحتج بهم في كلامهم يؤيد كلام العلماء .
وأما الإشكال الثالث فيرد عليه أن تقدير زيادة ( أل ) عند العلماء المدخلين ( أل ) على كلمة ( غير ) يحتاج إلى دليل صريح عنهم في القول بزيادتها ، ولم أطلع عليه حتى الآن .
وبارك الله فيك على إثراء البحث بهذه الإشكالات

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

أولا: الدليل السماعي سآتيك به إن شاء الله ليلا؛ لأني في العمل الآن
ثانيا: أنت ذكرت أن تقديم المجمع عليه أولى من المختلف فيه، وهذا لا علاقة له بالتأدب مع العلماء
ثالثا: كون تقدير زيادة ( أل ) يحتاج إلى دليل كلام سليم، ولكن هذا الكلام أيضا وارد على كلام أهل العلم الذين يجعلون ( غير ) ملازمة للإضافة، فهذا الكلام أيضا يحتاج إلى دليل، والدليل في الموضعين واحد، وهو مجرد الكلام النظري.

رابعا: جزاك الله خيرا على مثل هذه المناقشات التي افتقدتها منذ أكثر من خمس عشرة سنة ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو حماد

أحسنتَ جزاك الله خيراً.

ذكر الطناحي رحمه الله في إحدى مقالاته أنه وجد كلمة " غير " وقد دخلت عليها " أل " وذلك في كتاب " ديوان المعاني " لأبي هلال العسكري، وأحال على 2/98، وللأسف فليست عندي هذه الطبعة، فما لدي هو طبعته الجديدة التي حُققت في دار الغرب، وفي المقالة إحالات أخرى، ومن أرادها فهي في مقالاته 1/204 طبعة دار البشائر الإسلامية.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم، وردت في موضعين من ديوان المعاني

ولكنْ أبو هلال العسكري أصلا متأخر ( متوفى سنة 395 ) فلا يحتج بكلامه في اللغة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ الكريم ( حامد الأنصاري )

رجعت إلى مسوداتي التي كتبتها منذ نحو خمس عشرة سنة عن هذه المسألة، فوجدت هذين الشاهدين على جواز ( الغير ):
الأول: قول ابن المقفع في كليلة ودمنة: (( ونفع النفس بضر الغير ))
الثاني: قول الشافعي في الرسالة: (( إذ لم يؤمر بترك ذلك الغير ))

ولكي يصح الاحتجاج بهذين الشاهدين لا بد من إقامة الدليل على الاحتجاج بكلام ابن المقفع وكلام الشافعي.

وعندي مبحث في كل من الأمرين، ولكني لا أفرغ لنقله، وخلاصته ما يلي:
- شهد الأصمعي لابن المقفع بالفصاحة وأنه قرأ كل كتبه فلم يجد فيها لحنا إلا واحدا فقط، وحتى هذا الواحد قد ذهب جمع من أهل اللغة إلى صحته.
- شهد جمع كبير من العلماء للشافعي بالفصاحة وبأن كلامه حجة في اللغة، وعددهم يقارب الثلاثين.

( فائدة )
ذكر محمد خليفة التونسي في مجلة العربي أنه كتب مقالا يثبت فيه صحة ( الغير )، وأحال على العدد ( 309 ) من مجلة العربي، ولكني لم أقف على هذا العدد، فلو تكرم بعض الإخوة وخاصة من الكويت بالنظر في هذا العدد، وإرفاق المقال نكون له من الشاكرين.

( فائدة أخرى )
قال الشاطبي في حرز الأماني:
وما يخدعون الفتح من قبل ساكن ............... وبعد ذكا و( الغير ) كالحرف أولا
احتج ابن الحنبلي بهذا البيت في ( سهم الألحاظ إلى وهم الألفاظ ) على جواز ( الغير )، بناء على أن الشاطبي كان إماما علما في اللغة، وهذا الاحتجاج فيه نظر؛ لأن الشاطبي متأخر ( متوفى سنة 590 )، ولكن الفائدة منه أن يُنظر في شروح الشاطبية فقد يوجد في كلام بعض الشراح فوائد.

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## ابن المنير

أبا مالك !
عندما أقرأ لك في مجال اللغة ينشرح صدري
أبشر أخي أنت على جادة أهل العلم ...
ولي استفسار لكم
هل يقتصر نظر الباحث في كلام إمام متأخِّـر من أئمة اللغة، بأنه كلامه لا يُحتَج به؛ لكونه متأخر وكفى ؟
أم أنه يجب على الباحث حينئذ أن يقرّر (بينه وبين نفسه): لابد وأن يكون لهذا العالم حجة معتبرة.
وعند استفراغ وسعه في البحث، ثم عدم وجدانه حجة لذاك الإمام، يقول:
(لم أجد حجّة معتبرة لقول الإمام الفلاني المتأخّر؛ فكأنّ كلامه لم يكنْ إلى حين الوقوف على حجة معتبرة) ؟

وتحياتي وتقديري لأخي حامد الأنصاري على بحثه الماتع.

وأعتذر إن خرجت عن الموضوع.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بشرك الله بالخير يا أستاذي الكريم
وأسأل الله أن يهدينا إلى سواء الصراط، وأن يلهمنا رشدنا، ويوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه.

وأما ما ذكرته أخي الكريم من استفسار واستشكال، فهو كلام مهم جدا، وينبغي فهمه فهما جيدا حتى لا يقع الدارس في الغلط
فإن الناظر في طريقة أهل العلم تجاه جواب سؤالك يظهر له بادئ بدء أن فيها شيئا من التناقض، فأحيانا تجد الواحد منهم يطلق القول بأن فلانا متأخر ولا يحتج به مهما كان علمه واطلاعه على كلام العرب، وأحيانا تجد بعض العلماء يحتج بكلام بعض المتأخرين الذين لا يحتج بهم بإجماع أهل اللغة.
والخلط بين الأمرين أوقع كثيرا من المعاصرين في الإشكال، حتى أوقع أصحاب المجمع اللغوي القاهري في التناقضات الواضحة التي لا تليق بأدنى طلبة العلم، فتراهم يجوزون بعض الأساليب ( لأنها وردت في كلام بعض الأدباء من القرن الثامن !!! ) ثم يمنعون من أساليب أخرى وردت في كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وأقرها أهل اللغة بالإجماع !! حتى جعلوها لغة لبعض العرب وعليها من شواهد العرب الجاهلية أكثر من عشرة !!!
فأي تناقض أعظم من هذا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وجواب هذه الشبهة يا أخي الكريم أن يقال:
الأصل أن كلام المتأخر لا يحتج به، وهذا الأصل متفق عليه بين علماء النحو كما ذكر السيوطي في الاقتراح وغيره، ومعنى
 هذا الكلام أنه لا يصح أن تستدل على مخالفك في الرأي بقول لأحد المتأخرين إذا كان هو يذهب لخلاف قولك.
ولكن هذا لا يمنع من الاستئناس ( لاحظ الاستئناس ) بقول بعض المتأخرين ممن عرفوا بالتبحر في اللغة والبعد عن اللحن من أمثال (الجاحظ) و(المبرد) و(أبي العلاء المعري) و(الوزير المغربي) و(أبي حيان التوحيدي) و(الحريري) و(الزمخشري).

وهذا الاستئناس قد يصير قرينة قوية ( أو دليلا ) على تصويب الاستعمال في حالة واحدة وهي أن لا يعرف عن أحد من العلماء أنه خطأ هذا الاستعمال، فحينئذ يكون استعمال هذا العالم المتبحر مضافا إليه الإجماع السكوتي بين أهل العلم قرينة قوية ( أو دليلا ) على صحة هذا الاستعمال.
وهذا الكلام هو معنى قول الزمخشري عندما احتج بكلام أبي تمام وقال ( فاجعل ما يقوله بمنزلة ما يرويه ).
وقد قرر هذا الأصل العلامة ابن السيد البطليوسي في شرحه على أدب الكاتب عندما احتج ببيت للمتنبي ( مع أنه متأخر لا يحتج به بالإجماع )، فقال البطليوسي: ولكن في كلامه حجة من جهة أخرى، وهي أن الناس عنوا بانتقاد شعره، فلما لم يقع منهم  كلام على هذا البيت علم أنه ليس عندهم فيه أصل.
فالبطليوسي لم يحتج بكلام المتنبي منفردا، وإنما احتج به ضاما إليه الإجماع السكوتي من أهل العلم في عدم انتقاد هذا البيت، لأنه من المعروف أن المتنبي كان له نقاد كثيرون حريصون على بيان أدنى ما في كلامه من أخطاء، ولديوانه شراح كثيرون، فالناس فعلا عُنوا بانتقاد شعره، فلو كان هذا الكلام خطأ لكان بعيدا جدا في العادة أن يخفى على هؤلاء جميعا ويسكتوا عنه.
وقد احتُج بنحو هذا الاحتجاج في إثبات الصحة باستعمال للقاضي عياض في كتاب ( الشفا )، مع أنه متأخر جدا، إلا أن الناس عنوا بشرح هذا الكتاب وبيان ما فيه، فكثرت عليه الشروح جدا حتى صار يستظهره بعض أهل العلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فالخلاصة يا شيخنا الفاضل أن استعمال العالم بانفراده ليس بحجة لا سيما في المسائل التي اختلف فيها أهل العلم واشتهر فيها الخلاف، فحينئذ لا يصير كلامه فيها حجة على الفريق المخالف؛ لأنه قد يكون ممن يقولون بالجواز، فإذا احتججت بكلامه صرت كأنك تحتج بالشيء على نفسه، وهو باطل في المناظرة باتفاق.

 ولكن هذا الاستعمال قد يكون قرينة قوية أو حجة إذا انضم إليه قرائن أخرى، ومن هذه القرائن الإجماع السكوتي من علماء اللغة على عدم تخطئة هذا الكلام، ومن هذه القرائن أيضا أن يكون هذا الاستعمال منتشرا انتشارا كبيرا عند أهل العلم حتى لو لم يكونوا من المتبحرين في اللغة.

 ولهذا السبب فقد رجحتُ تصويب قولهم ( طبيعي ) مع أنه مخالف للقاعدة النحوية المعروفة في النسب، وذلك لأني لم أقف على عالم واحد فقط لا في القديم ولا في الحديث نسب إلى الطبيعة بقوله ( طَبَعي )، فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك أن هذا الاستعمال لم ينكره أحد في أي عصر من العصور دل ذلك دلالة قوية على أنه استعمال صحيح، وتكون القاعدة النحوية أغلبية.

 ويُنظر في هذه المسألة كتاب مفرد فيها، وهو ( بين الاستئناس والاحتجاج في الشعر العربي ) للدكتور محمد أحمد علي سحلول.

----------


## ابن المنير

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل:

نَجِيـحٌ مَلِيـحٌ أخـو مأقِـطٍ *** نِقـابٌ يُحَـدَّث بالغـائبِ

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيك يا أخ مالك العوضي على ما أرودته من جواب آخر على مسألة امتناع إدخال { أل } على غير ، وما أوردته شاهدا لتعضيد دخولها عليه لا أراه مسلما لك من وجــهـين :

الوجــه الأول : قولك : الأول: قول ابن المقفع في كليلة ودمنة: (( ونفع النفس بضر الغير )) لا يرد على ما تقدم لعلمك بأن المقفع ليس ممن يحتج بكلامه في اللغة لكونه ليس من عصور الاستشهاد في اللغة ، وقولك : { شهد الأصمعي لابن المقفع بالفصاحة وأنه قرأ كل كتبه فلم يجد فيها لحنا إلا واحدا فقط، وحتى هذا الواحد قد ذهب جمع من أهل اللغة إلى صحته.} يرد عليه أن الأصمعي هو نفسه القائل : ختم الشعر بابن هرمة ، وقوله عده العلماء فصلا بين ما يحتج به لغة وما لا يحتج به ، وهو وإن أثنى على فصاحة ابن المقفع فلا تعني مقالته إقراره لإدخال { أل } على كلمة : { غير }، وقد تهم عينه عن العبارة المنقولة عن ابن المقفع ، ثم إن المطلع على كتب المصنفين يجد أن نساخها حرفت بعض ألفاظها من غير قصد ، وقد يكون ما نقلت عنه عن ابن المقفع منه ، والعلماء قطعوا دابر الاستشهاد بمن بعد ابن هرمة ؛ لأن فتحهم له سيفتح عليهم بابا لا يغلق ، وشاهد دلك أنهم شنعوا على سيبويه إيراده بيت بشار بن برد في كتابه شاهدا لمسألة في العربية ، وقالوا إنما أورده خوفا من سلاطة لسانه
وأظن أن ابن المقفع متعاصرمع بشار بن برد فكلاهما في عصر العباسيين ، وما قلته آنفا يقال فيما نقلته عن الإمام الشافعي ، وإن كنت لا أكتمك القول بإني كتبت الرد عجلا على النت وسأراجع العبارتين المنقولتين عن الشافعي وابن المقفع للتأكد منهما لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمرا 

الوجــه الثاني : أن قولك : قال الشاطبي في حرز الأماني:
وما يخدعون الفتح من قبل ساكن ............... وبعد ذكا و( الغير ) كالحرف أولا
احتج ابن الحنبلي بهذا البيت في ( سهم الألحاظ إلى وهم الألفاظ ) على جواز ( الغير )، بناء على أن الشاطبي كان إماما علما في اللغة، وهذا الاحتجاج فيه نظر؛ صدقت في قولك : فيه نظر : لأن رد العلماء لاستشهاد سيبويه ببيت بشار بن برد دليل على رد من تأخر عنه من باب أولى هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى فالعلماء نصوا على الشاعر يجوز له ما لا يجوز لغيره ومع ذلك فأنت ترى أن فحول شعراء الجاهلية ما ألجأتهم ضرورة الشعر لذلك ، ولو كان للشاطبي سلف في إدخاله { أل } على كلمة : { الغير }مممن يحتج بشعره لقبلنا كلامه ، وأذكرك بقول مالك : كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر وأشار إلى قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وعلى كل فالبحث ممتع معكم فجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التواصل الذي استفدت منه والله يعلم بذلك فهذا من طرق تحصيل العلم التي أخشى أن تنقرض ، وعلى كل فيا حسرتاه فأنا لا أستطيع المواصلة معكم على النت لأني لا أدخلــه إلا مرة أو مرتين في الأسبوع ، والله المعين .

مع تحيات التلميذ : حامد الأنصاري .

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

عودا على بدء
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك على هذا التواصل يا أبا مالك العوضي
ذكرت فيما سبق دليلين على جواز إدخال ( أل ) على كلمة : ( غير ) 

الأول : قول الشافعي فـي الرسالــة : ( وهو لا يؤثر على رضوان الله شيئا والعفو لا يحتمل إلا معنيين عفو عن تقصير أو توسعه والتوسعة تشبه أن يكون الفضل في غيرها إذ لم يؤمر بترك ذلك الغير الذي وسع في خلافها) ()
ويرد عليه أن المحقق قال إ ن عبارة الشافعي وجدت في نسخ أخر بلفظ : (إذ لم يؤمر بترك ذلك لغير التي  وسع في خلافها ) .
  واحتمال لفظة ( غير ) في النسخ يجعل الأمر محتملا ، والاحتمال لا يكون نصاً في مسألة لا سلَف للناس فيها ممن يُحتج به في لغته، والدليل إذا تطرق إليه الاحتمـال سقط الاستدلال به ، قال السيوطي في الاقتراح : (( إذا دخل الدليل الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال . )) ()
 أما قول العلماء في الشافعي : (كان الشافعي حجة في اللغة ) () فهو داخل في قول الزمخشري : (فاجعل ما يقوله بِمنزلة ما يرويه) () ؛ لأن  ما يقوله العالِم الأصل فيه أن يكون موافقاً لما يرويه من اللغة، وخاصة إذا شهد له أقرانه بجلالته في اللغة  ، فإذا خالف قولُه روايتَه بطُل الاحتجاج به كما يبطُل الاحتجاج بفعله إن كان مُخالفاً لعِلمه ، فالاحتجاج بقول العالم مقبولٌ ما دام موافقاً لما يرويه من اللغة .

الثاني: قول ابن المقفع في  كليلة ودمنة الذي أوردته وجدته في نسخة الشاملة بهذا اللفظ :( فمن نظر في هذا فليعلم أن من أراد منفعة نفسه بضر غيره بالخلابة والمكر فإنه سيجري على خلابته ومكره.) 
   وهو على هذا يرد عليه ما ورد على القول الأول 

الثالث : ما أوردته عن الشاطبي وجدته في مواضع من الشاطبية منها قوله فَزَادَهُمُ الأُولَى وَفِي الْغَيْرِ خُلْفُهُ وَقُلْ (صُحْبَةٌ) بَلْ رَانَ وَاصْحَبْ مُعَدَّلاَ
وقوله :
وَجُزْءاً وَجُزْءٌ ضَمَّ الإِسْكَانَ (صِـ)ـفْ وَحَيْثُماَ أُكْلُهَا (ذِ)كْراً وَفي الْغَيْرِ (ذُ)و (حُـ)ـلاَ
وقوله : 
يَضِرْكُمْ بِكَسْرِ الضَّادِ مَعْ جَزْمِ رَائِهِ (سَماَ) وَيُضَمُّ الْغَيْرُ وَالرَّاءَ ثَقَّلاَ
وكلها مواضع أدخل فيها الشاطبي ( أل ) على كلمة : ( غير ) ، والشاعر أجازه العلماء من الضرورات ما لم تجزه لغيره ، مع أنه لا سلَف له فيما نظمه الشعراء المحتج بهم في اللغة ، هذا إن أجيز تسمية ذلك بالضرورة ، وهب أنا سلمنا بذلك فما يجوز ضرورة في الشعر لا يجوز في النثر ، فبحور الشعر تُوجِب على الشاعر ما لا يجوز للناثر . وإقرار الحنبلي له في سهم الألحاظ له على ذلك لم أطلع عليه في النسخة المتوفرة عندي ، ويرد عليه قول الحريري في درة الغواص : (- ويقولون فعل الغير ذلك - فيدخلون على غير آلة التعريف والمحققون من النحويين يمنعون من إدخال الألف واللام عليه لأن المقصود في إدخال آلة التعريف على الاسم النكرة أن تخصصه بشخص بعينه فإذا قيل الغير اشتملت اللفظة على ما لا يحصى كثرة ولم تتعرف بآلة التعريف كما أنه لا يتعرف بالإضافة فلم يكن لإدخال الألف واللام عليه فائدة ولهذا السبب لم تدخل الألف واللام عليه فائدة ) () 
ومع هذا ألا ترى معي أن ما حررته آنفا عن مجمع اللغة العربية أنه يتقرر فيما خالف فيه العلماء مسلمات لغة العرب .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
اعتذر عن عدم وجود الهوامش المقتبس منها فالعلة من الجهاز ، وإلا فالأصل المكتوب على الوورد فيه هوامشه
مع تحيات حامد الأنصاري

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

اطلعت اليوم سريعا على مقال ( محمد خليفة التونسي ) الذي أحال عليه في مجلة العربي فوجدته - كعادته - أجازها بغير دليل على الإطلاق سوى مجرد الدعوى !! ولكنه خصص الجواز بأن تكون بمعنى ( ضد )، وهذا الكلام مبني على صحة قياسية التضمين، وهي مسألة كثر الكلام فيها بين المعاصرين، والأكثرون من المعاصرين يجوزونه قياسا، وهو خطأ محض مبني على الخلط في فهم كلام أهل العلم في هذه المسألة، وقد ذكر ابن السيد البطليوسي في شرح الاقتضاب إجماع الكوفيين والبصريين على أن التضمين سماعي.


أخي الكريم حامدا الأنصاري
لم أفهم قولك ( ويرد عليه قول الحريري ... إلخ )؛ فإن كلام الحريري ليس فيه شيء متعلق بكلام ابن الحنبلي، وكذلك فابن الحنبلي متأخر عن الحريري بزمن.

وأيضا لم أفهم قولك ( ومع هذا ألا ترى معي أن ما حررته آنفا عن مجمع اللغة العربية أنه يتقرر فيما خالف فيه العلماء مسلمات لغة العرب )

----------


## عامر بن بهجت

محاورة نافعة، بديعة ماتعة
شكر الله لكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ الكريم الباحث الفاضل ( حامد الأنصاري )

لا بد من تقرير قاعدة مهمة في هذا البحث قبل الحكم بالخطأ والصواب، وهي ( هل يشترط في كل لفظ لإدخال "أل" عليه أن يسمع من العرب كذلك ؟ )، يعني إذا سمعت من العرب "سماء" "أرض" "طعام" "رجل" "طويل" ... إلخ فهل يشترط أن أسمعها أيضا معرفة بـ"أل" حتى أستطيع أن أستعملها معرفة ؟

فإن كان الجواب بـ"نعم"، فيكون الاعتراض بكثير من الكلم الذي سمع عن العرب معرفا فقط أو منكرا فقط، ومع ذلك لم يختلف أهل العلم في إدخال "أل" عليه أو حذفها منه.
وإن كان الجواب بـ"لا" فيكون السؤال: إذن يكون الذي ينكر استعمال (الغير) هو المطالَب بالدليل؛ لأن المجيز يكون جاريا على الأصل المذكور في القاعدة السابقة.

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على هذا التواصل الذي سعدت به جدا
أخي أبا مالك العوضي ملكك الله زمام التقوى ، وزادك الله علما

أولا : لم أفهم قولك ( ويرد عليه قول الحريري ... إلخ )؛ فإن كلام الحريري ليس فيه شيء متعلق بكلام ابن الحنبلي، وكذلك فابن الحنبلي متأخر عن الحريري بزمن.
     فيرد عليه أن سهم الألحاظ هو تذييل وحاشية على درة الغواص للحريري بنص الحنبلي حيث قال في مقدمة الكتاب : (  أما بعدُ فيقولُ الفقيرُ الواهي والحقيرُ اللاهي مَنْ هو المقصورُ على القصورِ الجَلِي محمدُ بنُ إبراهيمَ بنِ الحنبليّ الحلبيّ مولداً الربعيّ مَحْتِداً القادريّ مَشْرَباً الحنفيّ مَذْهَباً صِينَ عن سَهْمِ الوَهْمِ ولا شِينَ بشيءٍ من سَيِّئٍ الفَهْمِ لمّا احتجَّ أهلُ الأدبِ وطمحَ نظرُ مَنْ تأدَّبَ إلى كتابِ ( دُرَّة ِ الغَوّاصِ في أوهامِ الخَوَاصِ )  للأديب الأصمعيّ والأريبِ الألمعيّ أبي محمد القاسم بن عليّ الرَبعيّ  كُسِيَ في دارِ النعيم حريراً ولا برحَ طَرْفُهُ في مقامِ التنعمِ بها قَرِيراً لِما أَنّهُ في عقدِ الفنونِ الأدبية ِ دُرَّة وفي علومِ العربية ِ غُرَّة تميلُ إليه النفوس بالمَرَّة وتَطْمَحُ إليهِ الأنظارُ لما أَنَّهُ قرَّة وإنْ كانَ للمَهَرَة ِ في مضمار القدح في مُهْرَة وللأذكياءِ في 
هيجاءِ البحثِ فيهِ سَيْفٌ ذو شُهْرَة أَحْبَبْتُ أنْ أُذَيِّلَهُ تذييلاً وأَضمَّ إلى استعارتِهِ المكنية ِ مني تخييلاً فشمرَّتُ الذَّيْلَ ووضعتُ بإذنِ اللهِ تعالى هذا الذَّيْلَ تذكرة ً لإخواني وتبصرة ً لجلة ِ خلاّني وسمّيْتُهُ ( سَهْمَ الألحاظ في وَهْم الألفاظ ) إذْ كانَ صَرْفُ هذا السَهْمِ إلى طَرْفِ هذا الوَهْمِ حيثُ لا حصول للإصابة ِ في حيزِ الوصولِ والإصابة ِ واللهَ أسألُ وإنَّ سواهُ لن يُسأَلَ أنْ ينفعَ بهِ القاصي والداني والمثري والعاني وأن لا يجعله مَطْمَحَ أنظارِ القادِحين ولا مطرحَ أَعْراضِ ما لهم ولو مِن بعدِ حِين ولكن مظنّة لمقبولِ النقول بل مئينة لقبولِ ذوي العقول ما نقول وسبباً للدعاءِ الجميلِ في العاجِلة ِ وطريقاً إلى الجزاءِ الجليلِ في الآجِلة ِ إنّهُ على كل شيءٍ قديرٌ وبالإجابة ِ معينٌ وجديرٌ .)

الثاني : قولك : وأيضا لم أفهم قولك ( ومع هذا ألا ترى معي أن ما حررته آنفا عن مجمع اللغة العربية أنه يتقرر فيما خالف فيه العلماء مسلمات لغة العرب ) مرادي من ذلك أنك قررت في أول هذه الصفحة أن تجويز مجمع اللغة العربية لأمور ذكرها متأخروالعلماء وبنوا عليها قواعد لا أساس لبعضها من الصحة وردك عليهم ذلك ، قولك فيهم هذا يتقرر في كل عالم بعد عصور الاحتجاج خالف قوله قياس العربية .

الثالث : قولك : وهي ( هل يشترط في كل لفظ لإدخال "أل" عليه أن يسمع من العرب كذلك ؟ )، يعني إذا سمعت من العرب "سماء" "أرض" "طعام" "رجل" "طويل" ... إلخ فهل يشترط أن أسمعها أيضا معرفة بـ"أل" حتى أستطيع أن أستعملها معرفة ؟
طبعا الجواب : لا ، وتقرير ذلك أن العلماء إنما منعوا إدخال ( أل ) على الاسماء الملازمة للإضافة لفظا ومعنى ، وملازمتها لذلك دليل  على عدم جواز دخول ( أل ) ؛ لأنه لا تجتمع الإضافة و( أل ) على اسم واحد في العربية إلا في مسألة واحدة بشرط معروف في باب الإضافة اللقظية .

مع تحيات : حامد الأنصاري .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك، وجعل الجنة مثواي ومثواك

أنا أعرف أن كتاب ابن الحنبلي متعلق بدرة الغواص، وله أيضا كتاب آخر في تعقب الدرة كاملة، وذلك أيضا لا يبين الإشكال في كلامك، فإن كون كتاب ابن الحنبلي متعلقا بدرة الغواص لا يبيح لي أن أقول ( يرد عليه قول الحريري كذا وكذا )، فكأنك تعترض على قول عالم بقول آخر، وهذا لا يصح، وحتى إن صح فلا يقال فيه ( يرد عليه كذا وكذا )، وإنما يقال ذلك إن كان في كلام الحريري تضعيف لوجه الاستدلال الذي ذكره ابن الحنبلي، وهذا غير موجود.

وأما أن ما قررتُه عن مجمع اللغة يتقرر فيما خالف فيه العلماء مسلمات لغة العرب، فهذه مصادرة على المطلوب، فالمسألة خلافية كما هو معلوم لديك، فلا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن يقال: إن ذلك من مسلمات لغة العرب.

وأما جوابك عن مسألة دخول (أل) على الأسماء، فهو أيضا مصادرة على المطلوب؛ لأن المجيزين لا يقولون بأنها ملازمة للإضافة، وكذلك فقولك (ملازمة للإضافة) هي دعوى محضة ليس عليها دليل، وإن قال بها عدد من أهل العلم.

وحتى إن افترضنا أن هذه الدعوى صحيحة، فقد رددتُ عليها سابقا بأنها لا تمنع من دخول (أل) إذا كانت (أل) زائدة، ولا فرق بين دعوى الزيادة ودعوى الملازمة للإضافة.

وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاورات المفيدة، وانتظر محاورة أخرى قريبا في مسألة أخرى من مسائل اللغة ( ابتسامة )

( تذييل ) ما قولك في تعريف ( كل ) و( بعض ) بـ(أل)، فهي مسألة شديدة التعلق بما نحن فيه ؟

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على التواصل يا أبا مالك
ولما أوردته هنا أيضا أجوبة أخرى بارك الله فيك
الجواب الأول :  فكأنك تعترض على قول عالم بقول آخر، وهذا لا يصح، وحتى إن صح فلا يقال فيه ( يرد عليه كذا وكذا )، وإنما يقال ذلك إن كان في كلام الحريري تضعيف لوجه الاستدلال الذي ذكره ابن الحنبلي، وهذا غير موجود.
يرد عليه أن العالم من واجبه أن يعترض على ما لا يرى عليه دليلا يستنده ولا عبرة بقائله أيا كان ما دام مخالفا لاعتقاده ، وإلا فعلى هذا نسلم للمخالف أي قول يقوله ، وأنت أعلم مني بأنه لا عبرة لقول المخالف إلا إذا كان له دليل معتبر .
والحنبلي لم أر تجويزه لإدخال ( أل ) على كلمة ( غير ) في سهم الألحاظ ، ولكن إجازته له بناء على قول الشاطبي في الشاطبية لا دليل  عليه لأنه ليس ممن يحتج به لغة ، ومِن ثَمَّ فقول الحريري المتقدم عليه وارد عليه إلا إذا بدليل يَرُد به مقالة الحريري .

الجواب الثاني : قولك : وأما أن ما قررتُه عن مجمع اللغة يتقرر فيما خالف فيه العلماء مسلمات لغة العرب، فهذه مصادرة على المطلوب، فالمسألة خلافية كما هو معلوم لديك، فلا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن يقال: إن ذلك من مسلمات لغة العرب.
يرد عليه أنه يجب عليك أن تفرق به العرب الأقحاح أنفسهم كاختلافهم في كون ( هلم ) اسم فعل أمر في نحو قوله تعالى : ( قل هلم شهداءكم ) ، أم فعل أمر  في نحو قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( هلموا اكتب لكم كتابا لن تضلوا بعده ) في مرض موته فاللغة الأولى حجازية ، والأخرى تميمية فهذا خلاف مسلم به لأنه وارد عن قبيلتين لا مراء في قبول لغتهما
  أما خلاف العلماء فهذا تطبق عليه قواعد البحث فما كان معتبرا لدليله قبلناه وإلا فلا
الجواب الثالث : قولك : وأما جوابك عن مسألة دخول (أل) على الأسماء، فهو أيضا مصادرة على المطلوب؛ لأن المجيزين لا يقولون بأنها ملازمة للإضافة، وكذلك فقولك (ملازمة للإضافة) هي دعوى محضة ليس عليها دليل، وإن قال بها عدد من أهل العلم.وحتى إن افترضنا أن هذه الدعوى صحيحة، فقد رددتُ عليها سابقا بأنها لا تمنع من دخول (أل) إذا كانت (أل) زائدة، ولا فرق بين دعوى الزيادة ودعوى الملازمة للإضافة.
يرد على هذا اتفاق المتقدمين على لزوم ( غير ) وأخواتها في الإضافة ، وما ورد عن العرب في ذلك يؤيد قولهم ومن خالفهم لُزِمَ بالدليل ، وطولب به 
أما القول بزيادة ( أل ) فهذا ما علمت له سلفا فلا بد لك من دليل خاص في هذه المسألة تؤيد به رأيك وإلا لزمك التمسك بالأصل وهو عدم الزيادة .


(ابتسامة) (ابتسامة) (ابتسامة) وبارك الله فيك مرة أخرى على هذا الحوار المفيد .
مع تحيات حامد الأنصاري

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سبحان الله !!
أنت نفسك حكيت أن العلماء اختلفوا في قطعها عن الإضافة، ثم تقول هنا اتفقوا على لزومها للإضافة ؟!!

وأما ما ذكرته في التفريق بين ما سمع عن العرب وبين ما قاله العلماء فكلام عجيب أرجو أن تنظر فيه مرة أخرى، فإن هذه المسألة ( الملازمة للإضافة أو قطعها ) مسألة نظرية أصلا لم يتكلم فيها العرب، وإنما اختلف فيها النحويون.

وعلى كل حال فليست من مسلمات لغة العرب اتفاقا؛ لأن ( المسلمات ) هي التي يسلم بها الموافق والمخالف، وهذا غير موجود هنا.

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

للفائدة أيضاً يراجع كتاب "تصحيحات لغوية" عبد اللطيف أحمد الشويرف ص 73-77 ط الدار العربية للكتاب1997م .

وجزاكم الله خيراً على المناقشة الممتعة.

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

     أما بعد فقد ذكرت في إشكالات أمس يا أبا مالك العوضي أنه هل يجوز إدخال ( أل ) على لفظة ( كل ، وبعض ) ، وأُنْسِِِيتُ أَنْ أجيبَ عن ذلك حينها ، وهأنذا أسطر لك عجلا ما أعلمه من ذلك والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل   

فأقول مستعيناً بالله جل وعلا لا أعلم في كتاب الله الكريم ولا في سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عند المحتجين بها في اللغة ، ولا في كلام العرب المحتَج بهم في اللغة نثرِه ونظمِه دليلا يدل على جواز إدخال ( أل ) على لفظة ( كل ) بل هي إما مضافة في نحو قوله تعالى :{وَكُلُّهُمْ ءَاتِيهِ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَـٰمَةِ فَرْداً } [سورة مريم 19/95] ، أومنونة في نحو قوله جل جلاله : {وَقَالُواْ ٱتَّخَذَ ٱللَّهُ وَلَدًا، سُبْحَـٰنَهُ" بَل لَّهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَـٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ" كُلٌّ لَّهُ قَـٰنِتُونَ } [سورة البقرة 2/116]  ، ويؤيد هــــذا القول قـــــــــول الزَّبيدي في تاج العروس ( مادة كلل ) نقلا عن الأصمعي وغيره : ((ويُقال: كُلٌّ وبَعْضٌ مَعرِفتانِ، ولم يَجئْ عن العربِ بالأَلِفِ واللامِ، وهو جائزٌ، لأَنَّ فيهما معنى الإضافَةِ أَضَفْتَ أَو لمْ تُضِفْ، هذا نَصُّ الجَوْهَرِيّ في الصحاحِ، وفي العُبابِ: قال أَبو حاتِمٍ: قلتُ للأَصْمَعِيِّ في كتابِ ابنِ المُقَفَّعِ:الع  لْمُ كثيرٌ، ولكنَّ أَخْذَ البعضِ أَوْلَى من تَرْكِ الكُلِّ، فأَنكَرَهُ أَشَدَّ الإنكارِ، وقال: الأَلِفُ واللاّمُ لا تَدخُلانِ في بعضٍ وكُلٍّ، لأَنَّهما مَعرِفَةٌ بغير أَلِفٍ ولامٍ، قال أَبو حاتِمٍ: وقد استعملَه النّاسُ حتّى سيبويهِ والأَخْفَشُ في كتابيهِما لِقِلَّةِ علمِهما بهذا النَّحْوِ ([1])، فاجْتَنِبْ ذلكَ، فإنَّه ليس من كلام العرَبِ، وكان ابنُ دُرُسْتَوَيْهِ يُجَوِّزُ ذلك، فخالَفَهُ جميعُ نُحاةِ عصرِهِ، وقد ذُكِرَفي ب-ع-ض، قال: والذي يُسامِحُ في ذلكَ من المُتأَخِّرينَ يقول: فيهما معنى الإضافَةِ أَضَفْتَ أَو لم تُضِفْ )) . 

      ونقل عن الأزهري في مادة ( بعض ) قوله : ((قُلتُ: وقالَ الأَزْهَرِيُّ: النَّحْوِيُّون أَجَازُوا الأَلِفَ والَّلامَ في بَعْضِ وكُلٍّ، وإِنْ أَبَاهُ الأَصمَعِيُّ. قال شيْخُنا أَيْ بِناءً على أَنَّها عِوَضٌ عن المُضَافِ إِليْه، أَو غيْر ذلِكَ، وجَوَّزَهُ بَعْضٌ. على أَنَّهُ مُؤَوَّلٌ بالجُزْءِ، وهو يَدْخُلُ عَليْه "أل" فَكَذَا ما قَامَ مَقَامَه، وعُورِضَ بأَنَّه ليْسَ مَحَلَّ النِّزَاعِ.))

وتأمل في عبارة الزبيدي الأخيرة فإن فيها رداً على مجوزي دخول ( أل ) على ( كل ، وبعض ) ، وللأمانة العلمية فإني قد اطلعت على بيت فرد جاهلي يقال له البرّاق ([2]) أدخل فيه 

( أل ) على كلمة ( بعض ) ، وهو قوله :

أَمّا إِيادٌ فَقَد جاءَت بِها بِدَعاً       في ما جَنى البَعضُ إِذما البَعضُ راضيها

وهو بيتٌ فرد لم أطلع له على نظـــــــير فــي كـــــلام العـــــرب المحتَجُّ بهم ، ومِن ثَمَّ فالأوْلَى اتباع الشائع في كلام العرب الذي أيده القرآن الكريم ، وعده مــــن باب الشاذ الــــذي يُحْفــــظ ولا يُقاس عليه ، ومَن جعله تُكأَةً لإدخــــال ( أل ) على كلمة ( بعض ) فقد خالف الأوْلى على أن يُراعي إدخال ذلك ـ على استحياء ـ  في (بعض) دون (كل) .

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

مع تحيات : حامد الأنصاري  









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

([1]) ـ هذه العبارة المراد بها  : قلة علمهما بهذه المسألة خاصة ، وإلا فمَن أنحى من سيبويه وتلميذه الأخفش .

([2]) ـ هو البرّاق بن روحان بن أسد بن بكر بن مرة، من بني ربيعة.شاعر جاهلي مشهور من أهل اليمن ومن شعراء الطبقة الثانية وشهرته وإقامته في البحرين، ويعد من شجعان الجاهليين، ومن ذوي السيادة فيهم وكانت بينه وبين طيء وقضاعة حروب انتهت بظفره وظهور قومه، وهو من أقارب المهلهل وكُليب، وكان أكثر شعره في وصف حروبه.

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عن قولك شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على التواصل وعلى فكرة انظر فيما كتبته الآن ، وهو إزالة الإشكال عن مسائل يتوهم فيها الإشكال ، لعلي أستفيد منكم

جوابا عن قولك : ( أنت نفسك حكيت أن العلماء اختلفوا في قطعها عن الإضافة، ثم تقول هنا اتفقوا على لزومها للإضافة ؟!!) أقول ليس كل خلاف في المسألة يعد خلافا معتبراً ، ولا اعتبار لقول القائلين بقطعها عن الإضافة لعدم وجود الدليل المخالف لأصل المسألة ، فتأمل .

وللجواب عن قولك : ( وأما ما ذكرته في التفريق بين ما سمع عن العرب وبين ما قاله العلماء فكلام عجيب أرجو أن تنظر فيه مرة أخرى، فإن هذه المسألة ( الملازمة للإضافة أو قطعها ) مسألة نظرية أصلا لم يتكلم فيها العرب، ) أقول هذه النظرية ما قعدها العلماء إلا بعد استقرائهم لكلام العرب فوجدوا أن هذه الأسماء ملازمة للإضافة ، وإن شئت الدليل فانظر في شروح قول ابن مالك :
قَبلُ كَغَيرُ بَعدُ حَسبُ أوَّلُ وَدُونُ والجِهَاتُ أيضاً وَعَلُ
وللجواب عن قولك : ( وعلى كل حال فليست من مسلمات لغة العرب اتفاقا؛ لأن ( المسلمات ) هي التي يسلم بها الموافق والمخالف، وهذا غير موجود هنا. ) أقول هل سلم بعض العلماء بقطعيات القرآن الذي نزل من فوق سبع سماوات فلا تجعل قول المخالف سيفا مسلطا على بدهيات العلم .
والله الموفق .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله أخي الأنصاري

أراك واسع الاطلاع على كلام أهل العلم، إلا أن عندك بعض الخلط في الأصول العلمية، فأنت تخلط بين ( الشائع في كلام العرب في مقابلة النادر )، وبين ( الصواب في مقابلة الخطأ )

فلا يصح أن تحكم على شيء من كلام العرب بأنه خطأ لأنه نادر أو قليل الاستعمال، بل يقال في ذلك: ( نادر ) أو ( قليل الاستعمال )، ولا يقال: ( خطأ ) أو ( لحن ) كما تفعل.

وكذلك تخلط بين ( لا دليل عليه ) وبين ( أجمعوا عليه )، مع أن الفرق شاسع بينهما؛ لأن ما لا دليل عليه هذا شيء من وجهة نظرك أنت ولا تلزم المخالف، أما (ما أجمعوا عليه ) فهو شيء يلزمك ويلزمني ويلزم الجميع؛ لأنه حجة ملزمة.
وكونك لا تعده خلافا معتبرا فهو مصادرة على المطلوب؛ لأنك في معرض المناظرة مع المخالف، فإذا أنت ابتدأته بقولك ( خلافك غير معتبر ) فلا معنى للمناظرة أصلا .

أما قولك ( لا دليل عليه ) فهو اعتراض على المخالف، وليس حجة ملزمة له، فتأمل الفرق بينهما.

وأما قولك ( هذه النظرية ما قعدها العلماء إلا بعد استقرائهم لكلام العرب ) فهو كلام عام لا يقال في معرض الاحتجاج، ويسلم لك الاحتجاج به إذا كانوا أجمعوا عليه، أما إذا اختلفوا فيه فليس قول بعضهم حجة على قول بعض ولو كانوا الجمهور !

فتأمل في هذه المواضع يا أخي الكريم جيدا وتبصر؛ فإن الخلط في الأصول لا ينبغي لطالب العلم؛ لأنه أصعب من الخلط في الفروع.
= أولا: الخلط بين ( لا دليل عليه ) و( أجمعوا عليه )
= ثانيا: الخلط بين ( نادر أو قليل ) و( خطأ أو لحن )
= ثالثا: الخلط بين ( الاحتجاج بكلام العرب ) و( استقراء الأئمة من كلام العرب )
= رابعا: الخلط بين ( الجمهور ) و( الإجماع )

وكونك لم تطلع إلا على بيت ( فرد ) ( شاذ ) ( نادر ) في الباب فذلك لا يدل على أنك أحطت به علما أو استوعبته بحثا
قال عمرو بن الأهتم:
فَدَعهُ وَصَرمُ الكُلِّ أَهونُ حادِثٍ ............... وَفي الأَرضِ لِلمَرءِ الجَليدِ مَذاهِبُ
وقال سحيم:
رأيت الغني والفقير كليهما ............... إلى الموت يأتي الموت للكل معمدا
هذا مع ورودها في كلام ابن المقفع والشافعي أيضا.
واعلم أن الجمهور خالفوا الأصمعي في هذه المسألة بخلاف مسألة ( غير ).

وفي الختام أرجو منك أن تراجع كتاب ( شرح الكافية الشافية ) لابن مالك، أو ( همع الهوامع ) للسيوطي، وتنظر إلى عدد المواضع التي احتج فيها أحدهما على إثبات قاعدة نحوية ببيت واحد لا نظير له في كلام العرب.

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على التواصل يا أبا مالك العوضي
أولا : قول عمرو بن الأهتم:
فَدَعهُ وَصَرمُ الكُلِّ أَهونُ حادِثٍ ............... وَفي الأَرضِ لِلمَرءِ الجَليدِ مَذاهِبُ
الرواية الصحيحة هي : ( الكَلّ ) ـ بالفتح ـ انظر في ذلك الحماسة البصرية، واحتمال الدليل للأمر يُرجعه للأصل ، وهو عدم التعريف بـ( أل )
وأما بيت  سحيم:
رأيت الغني والفقير كليهما ............... إلى الموت يأتي الموت للكل معمدا
فسأراجعه فيما بعد لأني كتبت هذا على النت
ثانيا : أنا لم أُنكر جواز الاستشهاد بالبيت الفرد ، وإنما على الباحث أن يعمل بالشائع المعمول به في لغة العرب .
والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## طلب العلم فريضة

أشكرك أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

عودا على بدء
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
أما بعد فقد ذكرت يا أبا مالك أن رد استعمال لفظة : ( الكل ، والبعض ) مذهب تفرد به الأصمعي ، وهذا يرد عليه قول المعري في رسالة الغفران : ((وقد سمعت في أشعار المحدثين: إليّ وعليّ، ونحو ذلك، وهو دليل على ضعف المنَّة وركاكة الغريزة؟
وكذلك قوله: الكلّ، وإدخاله الألف واللامّ مكروه. وكان أبو علي يجيزه ويدعي إجازته على سيبويه، فأما الكلام القديم فيفتقد فيه الكل والبعض، وقد أنشدوا بيتاً لسحيم:
رأيت الغنيّ والفقير كليهما     إلى الموت يأتي الموت للكل معمدا

وأما بيت سحيم الذي أورده المعري فقد اطلعت عليه بلفظ آخر ، وهو :
رَأَيتُ الغَنيَّ والفَقيرَ كِلَيهِما       إِلى المَوتِ يأَتي مِنهُما المَوتُ مَعمِدا
واحتمال ألفاظ البيت لمثل هذا لا يُعَضِّد تأييد استعمال لفظة : ( الكل ) التي افتُقِدت في كلام العرب الأقحاح ، ثم إن استعمال الشاعر للفظتي ( الغني والفقير ) لا يؤيد عودة لفظة ( الكل ) إليها لأنها لتأكيد معنى الجمع الذي تٌوهِّم فيه عدم الشمول لا معنى المثنى ، فتأمل ذلك يرحمك الله

وأما بيت عمرو بن الأهتم فقد ورد في أبيات ذُكرت في الحماسة البصرية ، ومَن تأملها بان له أن معنى البيت الأخير منها هو : أن مقاطعة (الكَلِّ) وهو الرجل الثقيل الذي لا يُعاشَر أهون حوادث الدهر ؛ لأنّ الله جعل في الأرض للمرء الجلد مذاهب أخر تغنيه عن ذلك الصاحب الذي لم يعد يروم وده ، وهذا كقول الشنفرى :
وَفي الأَرضِ مَنأى لِلكَريمِ عَنِ الأَذى       وَفيها لِمَن خافَ القِلى مُتَعَزَّلُ
لَعَمرُكَ ما في الأَرضِ ضيقٌ عَلى اِمرئٍ       سَرى راغِباً أَو راهِباً وَهوَ يَعقِلُ
وإلا فمن يستطيع مقاطعة كل الناس  فالإنسان مجبول على الأنس بغيره، وإليك الأبيات الدالة على ما بدا لي ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ 
أَلَمْ تَرَ ما بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ ابنِ عامِرٍ         مِن الوُدِّ قد بالَتْ عليه الثَّعالِبُ
وَأَصْبَحَ باقِي الوُدِّ بَيْنِي وبَيْنَهُ         كأَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ، والدَّهْرُ فِيه العَجائِبُ
فقلتُ: تَعَلَّمْ أَنَّ وَصْلَكَ جاهِداً         وهَجْرُكَ عِنْدِي شِقُّهُ مُتَقَارِبُ
فما أنا بالباكِي عليكَ صَبابَةً         ولا بالذي تَأْتِيكَ مِنِّي المَثالِبُ
إذا المرءُ لم يُحْبِبْكَ إلاّ تكَرُّهاً         بَدا لك مِن أَخْلاقِهِ ما يُغالِبُ
فدَعْهُ، وصَرْمُ الكَلِّ أَهْوَنُ حادِثٍ         وفي الأرضِ للمَرْءِ الجَلِيدِ مَذاهِبُ
ثم إن اللغة مراتب : أعلاها ما كان في أعلى درجات الفصاحة والبلاغة ، ودون ذلك مراتب بعضها دون بعض إلى أن تصل إلى عامية العامية ، ولا أظن عاقلا يقول إن مخالفة الشائع من كلام العرب من باب الأفصح ، وطالب العلم يروم بعلمه الرتب العليا
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ثم إن اللغة مراتب : أعلاها ما كان في أعلى درجات الفصاحة والبلاغة ، ودون ذلك مراتب بعضها دون بعض إلى أن تصل إلى عامية العامية ، ولا أظن عاقلا يقول إن مخالفة الشائع من كلام العرب من باب الأفصح ، وطالب العلم يروم بعلمه الرتب العليا
> والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .


عليك أن تحرر محل النقاش، فالكلام هنا عن ( الجواز ) وليس عن ( الفصاحة )، فتأمل !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أما بعد فقد ذكرت يا أبا مالك


لا أدري أتقصد ( ذكرتَ ) أم ( ذكرتُ )

ولكن سياق كلامك يشير إلى أنك تقصدني، مع أني لم أذكر ذلك !!

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أبا مالك ألست القائل فيما تقدم ذكره :
واعلم أن الجمهور خالفوا الأصمعي في هذه المسألة بخلاف مسألة ( غير ). في إدخال ( أل ) على (كل) ، والبيتان اللذان أوردتهما شاهدا على جواز ذلك رويابعدة ألفاظ ، وهي محتملة لما ذكرته آنفا ، ومن ثم يضعف الاستدلال بها في مثل هذا المقام .
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل قولي ( الجمهور خالفوا الأصمعي ) يساوي ( تفرد بذلك الأصمعي ) ؟!!

وهل لديك شك في أن الجمهور خالفوا الأصمعي في ذلك ؟! وماذا تفهم من قول أبي منصور الأزهري الذي تفضلتَ بنقله ؟

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على التواصل يا أبا مالك
أما قولك : هل قولي ( الجمهور خالفوا الأصمعي ) يساوي ( تفرد بذلك الأصمعي ) طبعا لا ، ولكن تشم منه رائحة القول بأن الجماهير قالوا بجواز الأمر
وأما قولك :وهل لديك شك في أن الجمهور خالفوا الأصمعي في ذلك ؟! لدي شك لأن جمهور مصنفي النحو وإن أدخل بعضهم اللام على كل في عباراتهم لكنهم لم يصرحوا بجوازه ؛ لاحتياج الأمر إلى أدلة تقويه عمن يُحتج به من العرب
وأما قولك : وماذا تفهم من قول أبي منصور الأزهري الذي تفضلتَ بنقله ؟ أفهم منه أنه صرخ بجواز الأمر عن النحاة ولكن يبقى الأمر كما تقدم لا بد من أدلة منقولة عن مجيزي الأمر تؤيد قولهم وإلا فلا
وكما قلت أنت آنفا الأمر هنا أهون من أمر كلمة غير فالأمر هنا واسع إن شاء الله وإن كان اللائق بالطلب أن يتبع ما عليه السلف في الأمر .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

مقام الترجيح يختلف عن مقام العزو كما هو معلوم لديك إن شاء الله

فأنا أتكلم عن مقام العزو، وهذا هو المفهوم من كلام أبي منصور الأزهري وغيره من أهل العلم.

ولكن المفهوم من كلام غيره أن الجمهور على المنع، كما هو ظاهر قول أبي الطاهر في قاموسه المحيط.
وكذلك ما قاله الخضري في حاشيته على ابن عقيل: إدخال أل عليهما لحن عند الجمهور.

فاختلفوا في النسبة إلى الجمهور أيضا في هذه المسألة كما يختلف الفقهاء في كون بعض المسائل هي قول الجمهور.

وقد كنتُ كتبت قديما مبحثا في ( الكل والبعض )، سأوافيكم به قريبا إن شاء الله.

( تذييل )
ذكر عباس أبو السعود في أزاهير الفصحى بيتا آخر شاهدا على جواز ( البعض )، وهو قول المجنون:
لا يذكر البعض من ديني فينكره ........... ولا يحدثني أن سوف يقضيني
ولم أجده في ديوانه، وأظن أنه محرف، والله أعلم.
ثم بحثت في الموسوعة الشعرية فوجدت الرواية ( لا يبعد النقد من حقي ... )

وكذلك ذكر د. عبد الرحمن محمد إسماعيل في مجلة المجمع مقالا عن هذه المسألة، واستشهد بقول المرقش الأصغر:
شهدت به عن غارة مسبطرة ......... يطاعن بعض القوم والبعض طوحوا
قلت: وهذه رواية أبي زيد القرشي في جمهرة أشعار العرب، ولكن الرواية المشهورة في كتب الأدب ( يطاعن أولاها فنام مصبح )

واستشهد بعضهم أيضا بقول الخريمي:
إذا ما مات بعضك فابك بعضا .......... فإن البعض من بعض قريب
قلت: وهو بعد عصر الاحتجاج فلا يحتج به.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

أذكر في باب الحج عن الغير قال ابن عابدين: خطأ مهجور خير من صواب مغمور، فهل يسلم له في باب الانتقاد، وخصوصا إذا كان الأمر دائرا بين صواب وأصوب، وبين فصيح وأفصح.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

حياك الله شيخنا الفاضل، وجزاكم الله خيرا




> أذكر في باب الحج عن الغير


لم يذكره في باب الحج، وإنما ذكره في كتاب الدعوى.




> قال ابن عابدين: خطأ مهجور خير من صواب مغمور


صواب العبارة ( خطأ مشهور خير من صواب مهجور )




> فهل يسلم له في باب الانتقاد، وخصوصا إذا كان الأمر دائرا بين صواب وأصوب، وبين فصيح وأفصح.


إذا كان الأمر دائرا بين صواب وأصوب، أو بين فصيح وأفصح فلا نزاع بين العلماء كافة أنه لا ينتقد ولا يخطأ، ولكن النزاع هنا ليس كذلك.
وابن عابدين في باب ( الحج عن الغير ) ذكر بحثا لطيفا في تصحيح إدخال (أل) على (غير).


وأما هذه العبارة ( خطأ مشهور خير من صواب مهجور ) فهي من الخطأ المشهور ( ابتسامة )
لأنه لا نزاع بين أهل العلم أن كلام العامة مثلا أشهر من كلام الخاصة، ولا نزاع بينهم أيضا أن استعمال كلام العامة ليس خيرا من استعمال كلام أهل العلم.
ولكن يبدو أنهم أرادوا بهذه العبارة - والله أعلم - أن استعمال الخطأ المشهور أولى من جهة تفهيم الناس وتبيين الكلام لهم، ولذلك تجد بعض أهل العلم يحذر من استعمال الإعراب مع العامة، وفي أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين لابن الجوزي أخبار لطيفة في هذا الباب.
فالخيرية المذكورة في العبارة خيرية مقيدة، وليست خيرية مطلقة، بدليل ما ذكرنا من أن هذا الإطلاق غير مراد لهم.
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سؤال للأخ ( حامد الأنصاري ):
قولك ( .... إثبات عدم جواز .... )
هل ورد عن العرب استعمال ( إثبات ) بالمعنى المذكور؟
وهل ورد عنهم استعمال ( جواز ) بالمعنى المذكور؟
وهل ورد عنهم استعمال هذه الإضافة ( إثبات عدم )؟
وهل ورد عنهم استعمال هذه الإضافة ( عدم جواز )؟
وهل يمكن إثبات العدم ؟

المطلوب ذكر الشواهد، وليس كلام المعجمات.

----------


## حسان الرديعان

نقاش مفيد




> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل:
> 
> نَجِيـحٌ مَلِيـحٌ أخـو مأقِـطٍ *** نِقـابٌ يُحَـدَّث بالغـائبِ


جَوادٌ كَرِيمٌ أَخُو مأْقِط، نِقابٌ يُحَدِّثُ بالغائِبِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( يحدَّث ) بالبناء للمفعول، من بابة ( إن يكن في أمتى محدَّثون )

وما ذكره الأخ الكريم ( ابن المنير ) هو الرواية المشهورة ، والبيت لأوس بن حجر.

----------


## ابن المنير

أما لماذا انتقيت يُحدَّث
وتركت يُحدِّث
فقد أجاب أبو مالك، وأنعم به ..
وهناك وجه آخر ...
أما لماذا انتقيت نَجِيـحٌ مَلِيـحٌ
وتركت جَوادٌ كَرِيمٌ
ففيه نكتة لا تحفى على لبيب ...
أما التنصيص على صاحب البيت، فليس بلازم ...

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... يا أبا مالك العوضي على هذا الحوار المفيد

أولا : الشواهد التي أوردتها دليلا على صحة دخول اللام لـكلمتي :  ( كل ، وبعض ) جُـزيت عليها خيراً ، ولا أكتمك القول فإني لم أطلع عليها قبلاً ، ولكن يرد عليه احتمال ألفاظها لما ذكرته ـ بارك الله فيك ـ حال نقلك لها ، ومِن ثَمَّ فلا تكون نصاً في المسألة .

ثانياً : تعارض النقل عن الجمهور بين الأزهري والخضري في حاشيته على شرح ابن عقيل في دخول اللام على كلـمتي :  ( كل ، وبعض ) هو مِن باب خلاف الفهم بين المصنفين لكلام سابقيهم من العلماء ، والمعتبر في ذلك قوة الدليل عند التعارض ، والخضري إنما لَحّن ذلك بناء على عدم اطلاعه على دليل عن العرب المحتج بهم يؤيد ذلك،وعدم تقرير جواز ذلك في مصنفات النحاة المتقدمين والمتأخرين فيه تعضيد لذلك .

ثالثاً : قولك ( .... إثبات عدم جواز .... ) هل ورد عن العــرب استعمال ( إثبات ) بالمعنى المذكور؟ وهل ورد عنهم استعمال ( جواز ) بالمعنى المذكور؟ ، وهل ورد عنهم استعمال هذه الإضافة ( إثبات عدم )؟ ، وهل ورد عنهم استعمال هذه الإضافة ( عدم جواز )؟ ، وهل يمكن إثبات العدم ؟
يجاب عنه بأن العرب لم تستخدم هذه العبارة بهذا السياق ، وإنما استخدمها العلماء في اصطلاحاتهم العلمية كقول الزمخشري في المفصل : (عدم جواز الجمع بين إن وأن ) ، وقول البغدادي في الخزانة : (وقد غفل صاحب اللباب فيما علقه عليه عن عدم جواز العطف على ضمير الشأن،فقال: شرك بالنصب عطف على اسم ليت ضمير الشأن.) ، وقول الحسيني في نزهة الخواطر : (والحق الصريح في إثبات عدم قبول التوبة لساب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وقول المرزوقي في الأزمنة والأمكنة : (لأن نفي النفي إثبات)

وما أوردته ـ هنا ـ ليس من باب مسألتنا الآنفة الذكر ؛ لأن كلمة : ( جواز ، وعدم ، وإثبات ) ألفاظها ثابتة في كلام العرب قطعاً كقول تميم بن أبي المخضرم :
يَعْدُو النِّجَادَ إِذَا تَغَمَّرَ شُرْبَهُ       غَلَساً وذلِكَ مِنْ جَوَازِ النَّاهِلِ
وقول مهلهل بن ربيعة :
لَيسوا بِأَكفائِنا الكِرامِ وَلا       يُغنونَ مِن عَيلَةٍ وَلا عَدَمِ
وقول راشد اليشكري :
وَيَأوي إِلَيهِ المُستَجيرُ مِنَ الرَدى       وَيَأوي إِلَيهِ المُستَعيضُ مِنَ العَدَم
وأما كلمة ( إثبات ) فثابتة من جهة ثبوت فعلها القياسي ( أثبت ) في كلام العرب في نحو قول الخنساء :
سَأَبكِيهِما وَاللَهِ ما حَنَّ والِهٌ       وَما أَثبَتَ اللَهُ الجِبالَ الرَواسِيا
ولدخول مصدره تحت قاعدة ابن مالك في ألفيته : 
وَغَيرُ ذِى ثَلاَثةٍ مَقِيسُ       مَصدَرِهِ كَقُدِّسَ التَّقدِيسُ
وَزَكَّهِ تَزكِيَةً وَأجمِلاَ       إجمَالَ مَن تَجمُّلاً تَجَمَّلاَ
ولعدم إنكاره على أبي تمام في قوله :
 أَنزَلَتهُ الأَيّامُ عَن ظَهرِها مِن       بَعدِ إِثباتِ رِجلِهِ في الرِكابِ

مع كثرة خصومه ولجاجتهم في الرد عليه كصنيعهم مع المتنبي ، وأما إسنادها لغيرها إسناداً إضافياً أو تركيبياً فلا يؤخذ عن العرب ؛ لأن الإسناد الراجح فيه كونه عقلياً لا وضعياُ هذا إن سلمنا بأن اللغة وضعية مع ضعف أدلة قائليه .
وتوضيح ذلك أن يُقال : إن العــرب ثبت عنهم مثلاَ لفظ : ( زيد ) ، ولفظ : ( جاء ) ، ولكن لم تقيدك بمجيئهما بإسناد معين ، فإن شئت قلت : ( جاء زيد ، أو جاء عمرو ، أو جاء خالد ، وهلم جرا ) ، ولو صح عنهم لفظ : ( الكــل ) لصح لنا أن نقول : (  جــاء الكل ، وسمعت البعض ) ، ولا نكير عليك في ذلك لثبوت اللفظ المستخدم فـي الإسناد عن العرب ووكلت إلى عقلك وسياق الكلام أمر الإسناد ، ولو لم نقرر ذلك لقلنا : إن جل الجمل التي تكلم بها الناس بعد عصور الاحتجاج مخالفة لكلام العرب ؛ لأنها لم ترد عنهم بسياقاتها 
ويدلك على ذلك أن أهل اللغة إنما يهتمون بصحة اللفظ عن العرب لا بصحة الجملة المكونة من تلك الألفاظ ، وأهل النحو يهتمون بضبط الجملة وفق قانون العربية رفعا ونصباً وجراً لا من جهة إسناد لفظ معين إلى لفظ آخر .

وسامحوني على دعم الرد السريع لقلة دخولي للنت ولصعوبة فتح موقعكم في الصالات التي يضعف فيها الخط
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم 

مع تحيات الطالب : حامد الأنصاري

----------


## أبو أنس الشامي

موضوع مهم وجميل جزى الله كاتبه " حامد الأنصاري "خير الجزاء ...
ومما زاده رونقا وجمال هو إضافات الإخوة وخصوصا أخي "أبو مالك العوضي"
لا حرمنا الله علمه  : )

----------


## عبد الحكيم علي

للرفع 
أحسن الله إليكم الشيخ حامد والشيخ أبي مالك

----------

